
Ask HN: I need a low-code back end for my app. What should I use? - mybestaccount
Needs:<p>The app is for a real estate company. They have a list of 100-200 homes for sale. I need a low-code solution that provides a user dashboard + api. The user dashboard is for the agent to go in and add quickly add listing + images. The api is for the mobile app to fetch the listings.<p>I&#x27;ve been looking at cms solutions like contentful.com but they seem geared towards blog publishing. The API is complex and cumbersome to use too.
======
etewiah
Did you find a solution.

I created this open source project that could be useful for what you're trying
to do:

[https://github.com/etewiah/property_web_builder](https://github.com/etewiah/property_web_builder)

------
andrefuchs
You could easily use a Google Sheet for that. They provide an API and feed,
embed options, and there are services like sheet2site.com (never used, not
affiliated)

~~~
robodale
Downside to this is you fall under Google's terms of service. They could cut
you off at any time and leave you without a backend. That being said, I've ran
my little Google Chrome extension I've made last year using Sheets API without
issue.

------
AlchemistCamp
Rails or Laravel. There's a massive ecosystem of libraries and the frameworks
are designed to reduce the amount of code needed.

------
aosaigh
You could try Craft CMS. It has a UI layer for configuring your content and is
much more flexible then the likes of Wordpress.

It’s got a nice publishing experience which makes it easy for clients and it
has a GraphQL API built in so that you can send content to a mobile app. It’s
not free but it’s a great CMS that isn’t focused solely on blog publishing.

------
aciswhat
[https://www.sanity.io/](https://www.sanity.io/) is another good CMS

------
sbuccini
I'd recommend checking out Firebase. The Firebase console might give you
everything you need, or you could just build a really thin dashboard yourself
on top of Firebase auth.

------
tucaz
If you like the idea behind contenful I’d encourage you to take a look at
prismic.io as well. I found it much easier than contentful.

------
lunatuna
We’ve been using Outsystms with a lot of positive feedback from devs and
users. Not sure how the licensing model would work in your situation.

------
atsushin
I'd give Airtable a try!

[https://airtable.com/](https://airtable.com/)

~~~
mybestaccount
Airtable API apparently is throttled, the don't recommend using it as a
backend.

------
g00m
WordPress has an API and dashboard.

------
giantg2
So they aren't using the MLS?

------
mrsareen
try strapi.io

------
tumidpandora
Django all the way

------
armonraphiel
Another vouch for Sanity here.

